# Oops sorry about last post ...should have been this



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

*chicken diet*

....After a recent vist with my vet (anal glands) the subject of diet came up i cook chicken breast for chilli which he has every day,also he has high grade kibble always available to him as and when he wants it,my vet has told me to stop the chicken and just let him have kibble??? hes now two and would defo miss his chicken hes doing really well on what im feeding no probs.i thought chicken was ok  should i stop giving him it. xxxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I Feed Dottie chicken every day as she loves it,but i also crush some kibble to a powder and put that on the top,chicken hasn't got much in it ,so maybe he was thinking he's not getting enough vitamins etc.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

"Extras" can be 25% of the diet without unbalancing the nutrients. So as long as he is eating 75% kibble and 25% chicken, he should be fine. This would include treats and any other extras you are giving. 

But your vet is right, just boiled chicken is NOT a complete diet. It is fine as a supplement/treat as long as you don't over do it.


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for thatx


----------

